# DD Chick Fil A orders



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Picked up from chikfila a while back and remember having to place the order. Figured I had to do the same again but was pleasantly surprised to see the order was already placed and paid for.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

First Subway now Chikfila this is great


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don’t do Eats, but where I drive, the Chic-Fil-A customer lineup reaches outside and wraps around the building, and the drive-thru traffic is backed up into the street. It’s like that all day long! I’d be nervous it would take awhile to pick up a customer delivery order.
I look forward to eating there someday.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I don't do Eats, but where I drive, the Chic-Fil-A customer lineup reaches outside and wraps around the building, and the drive-thru traffic is backed up into the street. It's like that all day long! I'd be nervous it would take awhile to pick up a customer delivery order.
> I look forward to eating there someday.


This location had a pickup spot for drivers and I was the only one there. Chikfila orders usually suck on PM since you have to wait in line and place the order.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I look forward to eating there someday.


ChicFiLa is to chicken sandwiches what In-N-Out is to beef burger sandwiches.

Best time is mid morning.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> ChicFiLa is to chicken sandwiches what In-N-Out is to beef burger sandwiches.
> 
> Best time is mid morning.


I personally think its a little overrated. I go pretty regularly since its a mile from my place and my son loves it. If theres a long line when I get there I just leave though. The food is good but not that good. Even my son suggests we eat elsewhere if he sees a long line.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> ChicFiLa is to chicken sandwiches what In-N-Out is to beef burger sandwiches.
> 
> Best time is mid morning.


So not fair that y'all got Chick-Fil-A out there but the only time I get In N Out is when I visit family. Send them here dammit!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

uberboy1212 said:


> First Subway now Chikfila this is great


I've done it a few times since the switch, and every single time they start preparing the order AFTER I arrive. So it doesn't really save much time at all.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I've done it a few times since the switch, and every single time they start preparing the order AFTER I arrive. So it doesn't really save much time at all.


Yup chick fillet doesn't start the order till driver shows up "to ensure quality"

I will be sad when Wendy's taco Bell McDonalds Dunkin donuts and starbucks have it prepaid.

I enjoy the drive thru being stealth quick service and never filling drinks.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber00 said:


> Yup chick fillet doesn't start the order till driver shows up "to ensure quality"
> 
> I will be sad when Wendy's taco Bell McDonalds Dunkin donuts and starbucks have it prepaid.
> 
> I enjoy the drive thru being stealth quick service and* never filling drinks*.


I never fill drinks. I tell them it would be a violation of their food service license if I did.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> I never fill drinks. I tell them it would be a violation of their food service license if I did.


Are you talking about UE or GH?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

One Chick Fil A in an area I sometimes dash in is ruthless. They enter in my name, what color shirt I’m wearing and if I have a hot bag or not (always do if delivering) . They won’t release the food until they see the bag.

They are really trying to maintain quality control and I get it but wow, you really need to enter a description of me on the ticket?

Chick Fil A chicken strips are the best!!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MHR said:


> One Chick Fil A in an area I sometimes dash in is ruthless. They enter in my name, what color shirt I'm wearing and if I have a hot bag or not (always do if delivering) . They won't release the food until they see the bag.
> 
> They are really trying to maintain quality control and I get it but wow, you really need to enter a description of me on the ticket?
> 
> Chick Fil A chicken strips are the best!!


Wow thats crazy. I understand why they would want drivers to bring their bags though Im surprised more places dont. I have to admit their chicken strips are the best


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

uberboy1212 said:


> Are you talking about UE or GH?


DD


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

MHR said:


> They are really trying to maintain quality control and I get it but wow, you really need to enter a description of me on the ticket?


Sounds like they are taking steps to fight/mitigate fraud and scam attempts.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> I've done it a few times since the switch, and every single time they start preparing the order AFTER I arrive. So it doesn't really save much time at all.


Picked up from a new location today and had to do the same thing. This location doesn't have a drive through either damn


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Remember on DD you can go to any of the chain restaurant locations too order the food, best part about DD.

Is Postmates this way too? Since we have to pay for the food, does the card go thru at any location has anyone tried that?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Remember on DD you can go to any of the chain restaurant locations too order the food, best part about DD.
> 
> Is Postmates this way too? Since we have to pay for the food, does the card go thru at any location has anyone tried that?


Yea PM works the same way


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea PM works the same way


only problem is you wont be paid wait time because it doesn't know you're at the restaurant


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> only problem is you wont be paid wait time because it doesn't know you're at the restaurant


It would just be a Wendy's McDonald's Dunkin donuts or taco Bell or Starbucks drive thru those are 90% or what I accept


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Chik Fila orders suck. The one by my house you wait just as long as if you were ordering it yourself. The pay sucks too, DD pays as if it was a pick up and go order rather than a fast food order.

Chik Fila orders for DD are pretty much McDs orders for UE


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Chik Fila orders suck. The one by my house you wait just as long as if you were ordering it yourself. The pay sucks too, DD pays as if it was a pick up and go order rather than a fast food order.
> 
> Chik Fila orders for DD are pretty much McDs orders for UE


I like the Chick-fil-A orders through Postmates the drive-thru is always super fast and they're usually really good mileage to


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> I like the Chick-fil-A orders through Postmates the drive-thru is always super fast and they're usually really good mileage to


Forgot to mention this location doesnt have a drive through. I get so many PM orders from here now DD orders too. Hard to turn down since its only a mile from my house


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I just got a lunch order at 9:30 am so I figured I would just go collect half since it’s breakfast time. Surprisingly they said the order will be up shortly. Whenever this happens with PM they tell me lunch isn’t served till 10:30 and I’m not compensated anything.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Chik Fila orders for DD are pretty much McDs orders for UE


You nailed it perfectly.

McDonald's on doordash is great


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

No more waiting in line for drivers at my local chick fila. Thank God because the lines here are insane since they don’t have a drive through


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

My local chick Fil-a has a drive through but they won't let us (DD) pick up the orders through the drive thru, which is infuriating because when you go inside to pick it up and stand in their pick up area you are ignored in comparison to the customers in the actual line, and you wait forever. I auto decline anything from Chick Fil-A on DD now.


----------

